# Circle hooks..some more questions



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have been reading some information about circle hooks, and have a few questions. What type of line is best to use with circle hooks. I have seen suggestions to use both mono and braid. That is, some people indicate that it is better to use braid because the lack of stretch helps improve the hook-up percentage. Others suggest using mono because the stretch helps to prevent pulling the hook out (after the initial hook-up). I know that there is probably not any perfect line, but which do you prefer with circle hooks, and why? How should the drag be set for both types of line? Will circles stay in when horsing a fish from heavy cover, or should another hook be considered when fishing near heavy cover?

Also, what about using the bait feeder/ clicker with circle hooks. I know that circles require that the fish receive some resistance from the line for a positive hook-up, and the bait feeder may not offer enough resistance. However, I plan to used the bait feeder, and engage the reel on the initial run. Will this provide sufficient resistance to hook the fish, or will it be too late?

WOW, that is a lot of questions! Ive got the fever BAD!


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

I dont use the clicker with circle hooks..I n fact I dont take my rods out of the holders untill the fish has them bent over double..The clicker idea might work if you were sitting close to your rods and turned it off real fast.


----------



## sliprig (Apr 6, 2004)

I had all kind of problems when I started using circles. Doc showed me the 
light, and I'll never go back when using cutbait. I lock my reel in with the drag
backed off a little. You need some resistance for the hook set. If it's dark I'll use the clicker also. After the rod goes down and stays down, remove from rod holder and slowly sweep the rod back. Tighten the drag back down and enjoy.

Sliprig


----------



## OhioCatman (Aug 4, 2004)

I use nothing but circle hooks when I fish for flatheads. I do use the clicker and once a fish takes off I make my way to the rod (in no big hurry, wanna make sure they have it in there mouth especially if they are small), Then I disengage the clicker and thumb the spool and make sure they are still running decent, Then I just engage the reel with normal drag on it and I keep the rod tip kinda low as not to quickly pull back and take the hook right outta its mouth. Then after all that it is a good hookup 9 outta 10 times. No need to even try and set it after that because a circle hook is meant to dig in further as the fish fights harder. I also use mono which I believe helps to give a little stretch so it will not pull the hook to fast outta the mouth.

As far as missed hookups, I know that all of my missed hookups are small fish. Where I am fishing it has alot of current so I head hook my bait which makes it very hard to get off the hook so when I pull it back in the bait is usually descaled only an inch or 2 past the tail fin. Big fish dont stop to think about just playing with a bait. They just engulf it and keep movin to find more.


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

Thanks for the tips! Im going to try using the clicker, and thumbing the spool prior to engaging the reel tonight. I dont trust my rod holder enough to not use the clicker. If I lose a fish I'm still in the game, if I lose a rod I'm out. LOL


----------



## spiff (Jun 3, 2004)

Some great insight. I picked up a couple of things that I currently don't do from this thread. I'm 60-40 on hookups and missed strikes with circles. I'd like to at least hit .500 or, heaven forbid, actually move into positive territory. I'll try some of these new tricks this weekend and see if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

I do both ways, clicker and non-clicker, with live bait I run the clicker, cutbait it is locked down in place, for circles to work well the fish has to turn and move off with the bait, if he comes towards the boat your going to have problems, as the hook is not going to turn into his mouth.

The other thing that I have recently done is snelling the hooks, it gives you a straight line pull and that has made a big difference in the hook-up rates, snelling is easy I use the Gama octopus style hooks, 8/0 run the line into the hook eye from the backside about an inch, then just rap it around the shank 8-9 times then run the end back thru the eye of the hook and draw it tight, the more you pull the tighter it will get, when you hold the line the hook will hang straight, have had very few problems with this set-up and it has terminated the problem with the hook turning back into the bait, this seems to happen too many times while using livebait..........Doc


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey Doc What type and size line are you snelling your hooks with? I had a channel spin on me the other day and the spider line slid right through the small slot where the eye is bent over to the shank. Snelling would solve that problem too.


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Good read on circle hooks and snelling.
http://www.fishing.sh/htmfiles/hookreports/tyingvssnelling.html


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Bob,

Using 50# big game as a leader,Sometimes I use 100# Powerpro as my main line but lately I have been using the 30# Big game Green, using the heavier leader because of all the rocks.

Catfishhunter33,
Yes I have noticed a big difference between the palomar and the snelled, the palomer when I missed a fish seemed to always be on the side of the eye of the hook, not sure if it is because the baitfish is moving around a lot and it forced the knot to the side, but I had them tight to the hook eye, but with the snelled it is always straight allowing for a straight line pull which I feel will allow for a better hook set, some of the tournaments we have been fishing are way down south on the river like Henderson, Owensboro area, Blues are the mainstay down there and when they hit a bait they hit it with a vengence, which again goes against easing the rod back, couple of weeks ago I had a blue slam my E-cat tip to the water, and this rod is real stiff, first time I have seen that happen, he hit it as hard as if I were to set the hook myself, but he had turned as the hook was into the upper corner of his mouth. Generally down there you will see the rod tip just ease down about a foot then I will draw it out of the rod holder and ease back on them.

I have always used the offset eye hooks not any experience of using the straight line hooks..............Doc


----------



## catfishhunter33 (Apr 6, 2004)

jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

OOPS! I didn't see you already posted the link. Really good read. I've been using circles on all cat rods a couple years now. Just tying palomar though. Going to snell some and try the next time out.


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

I posted a reply on the other thread about circles but meant to put it hear without typing it over can anyone put it here or instruct me how to.It wont let me copy to paste. I think I'll change my name to computer genuis!!!


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Here ya go Abu65, Just click and hold on the left side of the mouse highlight what you want then copy then paste.......... You all said that the bait turns into the eye alot. A good friend of mine uses this style hook. http://www.daiichihooks.com/product...hunk.html#light he said that the bait stop barb has elimenated that problem for him, notice how the barb on the shank is inline with the point of the hook and cut opposite than the baitholder style it keeps the bait fromsliding up and being able to spin and rehook itself. Ive used Gamakatsu octopus hooks of the J style and the Daiichi hook is just as sharp. Thanks to all that have replied to these 2 post on circles there is a wealth of info on these boards......Abu65


----------



## Abu65 (Apr 17, 2004)

You all said that the bait turns into the eye alot. A good friend of mine uses this style hook. http://www.daiichihooks.com/products/circle_chunk.html#light he said that the bait stop barb has elimenated that problem for him, notice how the barb on the shank is inline with the point of the hook and cut opposite than the baitholder style it keeps the bait fromsliding up and being able to spin and rehook itself. Ive used Gamakatsu octopus hooks of the J style and the Daiichi hook is just as sharp. Thanks to all that have replied to these 2 post on circles there is a wealth of info on these boards......Abu65
Thanks Doc.... I got it now, before I would highlight then right click but nothing would happen, but then I used the edit function on my tool bar after I highlighted. 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

